# كيفية قياس تركيز الكلور فى هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم "ماء جافيل"هام جداااااااااا



## م/المهدى بكر (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
الى أخى فى الله/عبدالرازق أحمد ......... والى جميع أخوانى فى الله........ سوف أقوم اليوم بفضل الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى بشرح كيفية حساب تركيز الكلور فى هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم بطريقة علمية بسيطة بدون استخدام طرق آخرى معقدة........
فأدعوا الله ان يستفيد منها جميع أخوانى وان تكون سببا فى تقدمهم الى الامام فى اعمالهم...........آميييييييين
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
يقوم بعض الاشخاص بوضع بعض القطرات من الكلور على طرف اصابعهم ودعكها
فيشعر بسخونة مع تحول لون اصابعهم الى اللون الابيض مباشرة وذلك يدل على ان هذا الكلور مركز ....فأذا لم يشعربالسخونة ولم يتحول لون الكلور الى الابيض فهذا يدل على ان الكلور غير مركز........
البعض الاخر يقوم بقياس تركيز الكلور عن طريق "البومية" وذلك لان الكلور الخام يتميز بأن كثافته أعلى من الماء.......
:20::20:الطريقة العلمية لقياس تركيز الكلور فى هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم "sodium hypochlorite".....
:10:1_المحاليل والمواد اللازمة:
1_محلول عيارى 1%من ثيوكبريتات الصوديوم "sodium thio sulphates"
2_محلول نشا 0.5% "starch solution conc.0.5%"
3_ يوديد البوتاسيوم "potassium iodide"
4_حامض خليك مركز "acetic acid conc."
2_الادوات المستخدمة فى التجربة.........
1_كأس مخروطى الشكل "conical flask"
2_سحاحة والحامل المثبت لها ......."purette"
3_طريقة العمل.........
1_يتم وضع 100سم2 من الماء المقطرفى الكأس المخروطى الشكل
2_يذاب 2جرام من يوديد البوتاسيوم فى الماء المقطر........
3_يضاف 25سم من هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم المراد معرفة تركيز الكلور فيه الى الكأس
4_اضافة 2 مللى من محلول النشا الى الكأس كجوهر كشاف فيتحول لون السائل الموجود فى الكأس الىاللون الازرق لوجود اليود
5_يعاير المحلول بواسطة ثيوكبريتات الصوديوم مع أضافة 5سم من حامض الخليك المركز...
6_تستمر المعايرة حتى يختفى اللون الازرق ويصبح المحلول عديم اللون
:75::20:7_يتم حساب تركيز الكلور عن طريق المعادلة الاتية:

تركيز الكلور=axnx3.546/v
اى ان a مضروبة فى n مضروبة فى 3.546 ثم مقسومة على v
:87:حيث ان "a" هىكم سم المحسوبةمن محلول ثيو كبريتات الصوديوم اللازمة للمعايرة
:87:حيث ان "n" هى عيارية محلول ثيوكبريتات الصوديوم "1%"
:87:"v" وهى حجم محلول هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم المستخدم فى التجربة "25 سم"
اخوانى فى الله اذا كنتم تشترون هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم من شركات فهذه الشركات تعطى لك شهادة بتركيز الكلور ...
هذه الاختبار ألجأ اليه فقط عند الشراء من مصدر مجهول


أسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه العظيم وأن ينفع به كل أخوانى المسلمين .........آمييييييييييين
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (16 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا اللهم أمين


----------



## بلدي (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الشرح الجميل الواضح


----------



## ابود محمد (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا جزيلا ونحن دائما في انتظار ابداعاتك


----------



## المنقذ الكيميائى (20 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## eng.eman (20 مايو 2009)

البعض الاخر يقوم بقياس تركيز الكلور عن طريق "البومية" وذلك لان الكلور الخام يتميز بأن كثافته أعلى من الماء.......

ما المقصود بالبومية؟؟


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته................
أخوانى فى الله..........
"البومية" ........ هو الهيدروميتر "hydrometer" وهو يستخدم فى قياس الثقل النوعى "specific gravity" ويستخدم فى قياس الكثافة للسوائل "density"......."فكرة مبسطة عن هذا الجهاز" يتراوح سعره ما بين 30 الى 1000 جنية
وهو يتكون من جزئين......... مصنوعان من الزجاج 
الجزء الاول.......وهو عبارة عن مخبار " يتم وضع السوائل المراد قياس كثافتها فى هذا المخبار"
الجزء الثانى............. وهو يشبه الترمومتر ولكن يوجد فيه انتفاخ ومدرج لقراءة النتائج ............وهذا الجزء يحتوى على الزئبق او الرصاص ليمثل ثقل عندما يغمر فى السوائل ..........فكلما زادت كثافة السوائل ..كلما طافى هذا الجزء فلا يستطيع النزول فى السائل والعكس صحيح .....أىكلما قلت كثافة السوائل كلما غمر هذا الجزء فى السائل مثل الكحولات والكيروسين وغيرها ذات الكثافات المنخفضة
كثافة الكلور هى 1.07_1.14 جرام /سم3
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ameermuhsen (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ارجو معلومات حلوه وجديده


----------



## eng.eman (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للتوضيح اتوقع اللي تقصده هو نفسه الـ pycnometer حيث انه ايضا يستخدم لقياس الكثافه


----------



## كيووتي (23 مايو 2009)

ايضاً يسمى هذا التحليل بتحليل الكلورين المتبقي av. chlorine


----------



## المهندس علي شاويش (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

ameermuhsen قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ارجو معلومات حلوه وجديده


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............
جزاك الله أخى كل الخير
وأسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يعود هذا الكلام بالنفع على الجميع


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

المهندس علي شاويش قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## طه الصبر (31 مايو 2009)

هذا الموضوع كيميائي بعيد عن المهندس الكيمياوي, مع التقدير


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ المهدي بكر أرجو ان تفسر لي معني محلول عياري ثيوكبرتات الصوديوم اي نذيب 1غ من ثيوكبريتات الصوديوم في 100سم من الماء المقطر و كذالك بالنسبة للنشا و شكرا


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسنانك


----------



## اسلام البدوي (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووور أخى على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## بسيم محسن (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
بارك الله بصاحب الموضوع وجميع المشاركين والمطلعين
اخوتي لي رجاء خاص ومهم جداااا..............................وهو ارجوا من جميع المشاركين في المنتدى اذا كتبوا اسم مركب ارجوا ان يكتبوا اسمه باللغتين العربية والانكليزية واذا وجد رمز مختصر او رمز معين للمركب ارجوا ذكره 
لكي تعم الفائدة الجميع وبارك الله بالجميع وشكرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسنانك


 


اسلام البدوي قال:


> مشكووووووور أخى على المعلومة القيمة


 


بسيم محسن قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي
> بارك الله بصاحب الموضوع وجميع المشاركين والمطلعين
> اخوتي لي رجاء خاص ومهم جداااا..............................وهو ارجوا من جميع المشاركين في المنتدى اذا كتبوا اسم مركب ارجوا ان يكتبوا اسمه باللغتين العربية والانكليزية واذا وجد رمز مختصر او رمز معين للمركب ارجوا ذكره
> لكي تعم الفائدة الجميع وبارك الله بالجميع وشكرا


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخوانى الأعزاء


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

عبد الرزاق أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ المهدي بكر أرجو ان تفسر لي معني محلول عياري ثيوكبرتات الصوديوم اي نذيب 1غ من ثيوكبريتات الصوديوم في 100سم من الماء المقطر و كذالك بالنسبة للنشا و شكرا


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
آسف أخى الفاضل لعدم الرد على سؤالك سريعا لبعض ظروف العمل
اخى فى الله بالنسبة الى سؤال حضرتك 
فالعيارية تدل على عدد جرامات المادة المذابة فى واحد لتر من المذيب
وبالتالى فمحلول عيارى 1% أى معناه أذابة 10جرام من ثيوكبريتات الصوديوم فى 1 لتر من الماء المقطر
ومحلول عيارى 0.5% أى معناه أذابة 5 جرامات من النشا فى 1 لتر من الماء المقطر


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي و بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (11 يونيو 2009)

الاخ المحترم م/ المهدى بكر 
انا فى امس الحاجة الى خبرتك ولى بعض الاسئلة التى لم استطيع ان اعثر عليها ممكن لو سمحت تترك رقم تليفونك او تتصل بيا على هذا الرقم (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف) وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (11 يونيو 2009)

*المهندس المحترم م/ المهدى بكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود ان اتقدم بخاص شكرى وتقديرى على جهودك البنائه واخلاصك لله فى هذا العمل الجليل فجعل الله هذا لك طريق الى الفردوس وجعلك مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء والصالحين 
لك من الله ما تستحق واشهد الله عز وجل انى احبك فيه حتى اكون معك فى الجنة ان شاء الله 
واشكرك باسم كل من تعلم او قراء وشاهد كلام السجى 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

dr_ahmed قال:


> *المهندس المحترم م/ المهدى بكر *
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
> *اود ان اتقدم بخاص شكرى وتقديرى على جهودك البنائه واخلاصك لله فى هذا العمل الجليل فجعل الله هذا لك طريق الى الفردوس وجعلك مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء والصالحين *
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذا الكلام الطيب:56::56::56:


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ياأخ المهدى
جزاك الله خيرا على كل ماتقدمه من معلومات وبارك الله لك وعليك
لدي عدة ملاحظات:
1 -حساب الكلور هو عبارة عن كتلة لذالك يجب ضرب الحجم بالكثافة 
2 -عند حساب النظامية يجب أستخدام القانون N*V/1000 =X/E
حيث N نظامية تيو سلفات المطلوبة
v الحجم المطلوب تحضيره
x وزن تيو سلفات 
E الوزن المكافىءللتيو سلفات =248.18


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (27 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس الفاضل
المهدى بكر
جزاك الله خيرا على حسن تعاونك وتفاعلك مع الاخوه جميعا 
لى طلب عند حضرتك
عايز اسم شركه محترمه تبيع الكلور
والعنوان وايه المطلوب علشان اشترى منهم 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............*​


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس المهدى بكر
لماذا لم تقم بالرد على سؤالى 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

_500000 الف شكر على هذا المجهود_


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

_500000 الف شكر على هذا المجهودالرائع_


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## قدوره س (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير حقيقه مواضيع جد جميله ومفيده ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أله الا الله.........محمدآ رسول الله


----------



## waelks (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا ممكن يا أخي تعلمني ما استطيع الاستفادة من مادة calcium hypochlorite
لئن عندي منها كمية وأود الاستفادة منها بمورد رزق 
ارجوالمساعدة منك


----------



## waelks (11 سبتمبر 2009)

و للعلم اخي الكريم تركيز المادة 60-70% بكل شكر ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ..............سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## شاهر العليمى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السيد المهندس/ المهدى بكر ياريت ترد على الرسالة/ بموضوعالاشراف على المشروع بتاعى


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم على الافاده


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 

على الافاده


----------



## yoyo2000 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاهر العليمى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السيد الاستاذ مهدى ياريت نعرف تركيبة منظف الزجاج مع اضافة لة عطر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر*​


----------



## elgendawy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## sma_2006 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجم ناجي (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير والعافية 
معلومة جدا قيمة
تسلممممممممممم يااستاذ


----------



## حسن مشمش (13 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الكريم / المهدي بكر ..... المحترم
من بعد التحية والتقدير :
أرجو الرد ان أمكن : في عملية استحصال هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم من محلول ملح الطعام من خلال عملية التحليل الكهربائي : ماهو الفولت اللازم ( فرق الكمون) وماهي شدة التيار ( الأمبير ) المثالي للحصول على أفضل النتائج وأعلى تركيز ؟ 
ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير سلفا"


----------



## mehrawy (28 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك اخي المهدي وقد قمت باجراء التجربة بنفسي اليوم 28/6/2010 وتبين لى من اول تجربة أن هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم المورد لى هو6% وليس 12% كما هو معروف ولكن قد يكون نتيجة لأن المخزون الذي لدي قديم مورد منذ شهرين تقريبا والكلور كما تعلم يقل تركيزه مع الوقت لكن هل شهرين كافية لأن يقل التركيز الى 6% ؟
هل تقصد بأن 1% تركيز ثيوسلفات الصوديوم هو ان الnormality هى 1 لأان المادة التى عندي هىsod.thiosulphate.5hydrate وبحساب الوزن الجزيئي لها تصبح 248 جم اى أن 1 نورمال نتحصل عليها من اذابة هذه الوزنة فى 1000مل ماء مقطر كما اود أن تؤكد أنه لن يظهر اللون الأزرق بوضوح الا بعد اضافى ايوديد البوتاسيوم ثم 2مل من حامض الخليك المركزgalcial acetic acid , ولكم تحياتي


----------



## جهاد السامي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*هو6% وليس 12%*

اخي العزيز بعد ان تبين لك من اول تجربة أن هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم المورد لك هو6% وليس 12%
عندي لك سؤال.......كم استهلكت من المعاير وهو صوديوم ثيوسلفت في معايرتك ؟؟؟


----------



## جهاد السامي (8 أغسطس 2010)

اما بالنسبة الى الزميل العزيز د.مهدي بكر 
هل يمكن ان تدخل العيارية او النظامية في المعادلة اصلا 
انت تقول عياريه 1% وزن على وزن 1/100 او 10/1000
طيب من اين جئت ب 3.546 ارجو من حضرتكم ان تكملو الموضوع بكل شفافية ليعم التوضيح
علي انا اولا ثم على اصدقاء المنتدي وشكرا...


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير حقيقي انا عايز اتعرف عليك بجد يا ريت ترسل لي رقم تليفونك او ايميلك الشخصي انا اسمي حسام عزت من مصر


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## جهاد السامي (12 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم...................


----------



## ابوجمال 1 (17 يونيو 2013)

أخوتي الاعزاء سؤالي هو عندما اصنع كلور بالطريقة اليدوية أي هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم 1%+1% صودا كاوية ماهي درجة الكلور التي أحصل عليها أرجو الشرح ولكم الشكر


----------



## ابوجمال 1 (17 يونيو 2013)

ملمع الزجاج كحول ايزوبروبيل الكحول 12%+1%بوتيل غليكول +ماءات الصوديوم لتعديل ال(ph 9-10) + املجين 0.5 % +ماء +صباغ أزرق


----------



## hawk1282 (22 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جداااااا


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## lolodream (27 مارس 2015)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
> الى أخى فى الله/عبدالرازق أحمد ......... والى جميع أخوانى فى الله........ سوف أقوم اليوم بفضل الله ونعمته سبحانه وتعالى بشرح كيفية حساب تركيز الكلور فى هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم بطريقة علمية بسيطة بدون استخدام طرق آخرى معقدة........
> فأدعوا الله ان يستفيد منها جميع أخوانى وان تكون سببا فى تقدمهم الى الامام فى اعمالهم...........آميييييييين
> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> ...





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا بحسب التركيز للكلور بالطريقة التالية :
1مل من الكلور الخام (المركز)+100 مل ماء مقطر +10مل من سلفرك اسيد(sulphuric acid) + بوتاسيوم ايودايد 1 غم = واخلطهم مع بعض في الفلاسك (وعاء زجاجي ) +وبعملهم معايرة بصوديوم ثيو سلفيت 
وبتكون المعادلة كالتالي : 
كمية الثيو سلفيت * 355. =تركيز الكلور 
مثال : لو اخدت كمية ثيو سلفيت 38مل بيكون تركيز الكلور .... 38*355. =13.49%


----------



## mohamed sigma (22 أغسطس 2015)

_مشكووووووور أخى على المعلومة القيمة_​


----------

